# Sunday 12th On The Swan



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Three of us went for a paddle/fish yesterday taking off around 7 am..Left from Redcliffe bridge and headed downstream..Beluga had plans for the arvo so he left us at around lunchtime and Dugong and i kept going ..Ended up on Perth water when it was decided it may be time to head back ..Got back to launch site a little after 5 pm ..No fish but a great day paddling in good company ..Next planned trip Moore River .....


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Great to see some WA akffers got out over the weekend. Rainy & windy along the south coast so I didn't get out.

I've heard good things about Moore river fishing, I've never been in there so will try to plan for that one.


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

How ya goin Dave ..It was a good paddle yesterday ..Wind behind (what there was of it) and same on the return ..Moore River 2 to 3 weeks away ..Be good if you could make it ..I would like to try for a Saturday .....


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Chopper,

It was a great day out! I'll definitely be making the Moore River trip.

Thanks for taking the photos.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Those two bridges look very fishy indeed! bound to be some bream around there?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYmupgoAAAtfgAASQAMAAICAEIAu7d8gIABQpo0AaAABqnkaj0CBpmhC2Q0vvjHVSTtLXoqCMgz7SgSiBirnxP5sCxZQNRROBo6RBxCqZxTQfDReP8WYY5hSUN+LuSKcKEhE11MFAA==


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Redphoenix,

Had a quick look at a map and it looks like about 12 - 13 kms each way.


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Chopper,

Unfortunately I won't be able to make the Moore River in 2 weeks (ie. a week from this coming Saturday). Should be right the week after that though.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Good going fellas. I bailed out on Sunday morning because the wind & waves were up here in Geraldton. It always seems to be crappy weather on the weekend and better during the week :evil: 
If the wind & waves are up again this weekend, I might give the Greenough River a try south of Geraldton. I have hooked some nice giant herring there before and there are some good sized bream and even mulloway to be caught at times. Might have to take the throw net along and get some live mullet for bait :twisted: 
Good luck with the Moore River trip. Look forward to that report :wink:

Cheers

Cuda


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Yeh i worked it out off the map at around 13 ks each way ...Looking at the map book i have for tracks ETC ,there looks like there is a road (track) going into Moore river well upstream from the town site .Might be worth a look Justin ???? How does the 2nd of Dec sound ????????


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

I'M THERE!!!!!

Dec 2nd sounds like a plan to me mate. I think I may actually have already paddled the lake once before actually but I didn't realise where I was 

Let's do it!!!!


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

I'M THERE!!!!!

Dec 2nd sounds like a plan to me mate. I think I may actually have already paddled the lake once before actually but I didn't realise where I was 

Let's do it!!!!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Do i detect some West Coast yakers up in here? Hell yeah! :twisted:

Great report and nice photos guys, drooling over the expanse of water at the twin bridges... what do you normally target in those particular waters especially around the road structure? ( Bridge lol )

Ever heard of the W.A Bass trail? Sounds interesting...

Well done


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

paffoh said:


> Do i detect some West Coast yakers up in here? Hell yeah! :twisted:
> 
> Great report and nice photos guys, drooling over the expanse of water at the twin bridges... what do you normally target in those particular waters especially around the road structure? ( Bridge lol )
> 
> ...


The bridges in ??????? are the Garret Rd traffic bridges ..The main target fish there i believe is Black Bream ....


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

paffoh said:


> Ever heard of the W.A Bass trail? Sounds interesting...


I've not heard of Bass in WA, other than in a few private impoundments. They're not native to any waterways on this side of the continent, to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Do you still get good swimmers out of there?


----------



## beluga (Nov 7, 2006)

DugongStorey said:


> I'M THERE!!!!!
> 
> Dec 2nd sounds like a plan to me mate. I think I may actually have already paddled the lake once before actually but I didn't realise where I was
> 
> Let's do it!!!!


Thanks for a great day guys. I look like being able to do Moore river on the 2nd. You can certainly get to the river up stream via Woodbridge. This would be a good place to start.

What time are you planning on being there?

Cheers...........


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

How ya goin Ian . Yeh i thought it looked like you could get there looking at the map i have ..If you know the way in maybe we should meet up up the road away and go in convoy ???? Maybe at The Ocean View Tavern ???? Any way we can decide that next week ..Justin is in Canberra and wont be back till the middle of next week ...Did you get my text the other night ??? Talk soon ..
Cheers 
Sooty


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey guys,

Back in town and ready to paddle...... or is it 'ready to fish'? Oh well, I'm ready for whatever 

When we goin'?


----------

